# Posting Against My Will ..



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm Traveler Whatley, and my Mom, Terry, made me register here and post a message so I would get lots of happy 20th birthday wishes on January 1. She is totally shameless. Me, I'm a tough guy .. retired racing pigeon, blind in one eye, but can still see the girls plenty well with my one eye. I'm going to be 20 years old on January 1, and Mom wanted to be sure you all knew about it in case she had a senior moment of her own and forgot   She's just a lowly human, so please cut her some slack.

Traveler


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, Weavie! You're an old bird too! Us racing pigeons kinda get counted from the first day of the year that we are banded in, so that's what my Mom picked as my birthday. It could have actually been a week or so sooner or a couple of months later .. who cares? I'm 20 in a couple of days, and that's a real accomplishment. Mom keeps babbling about me maybe being the world's oldest living pigeon and getting into the Guinness World Book Of Records, but I KNOW I've got to make it for a few more years to do that. I sure hope I do. Then maybe Mom will quit with all this goofy stuff  

Weavie .. make sure your human reminds us of your adoption day aka birthday!

Traveler


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Girl Watching*

Hello Traveler 20 years old and still have an eye for the young chicks.I am an old guy myself and still have the eye for the young ladies, next to pigeon watching girl watching is great. By the way did you know that there are chicks that are turned on by guys with an eye patch the macho thing you know. Tell Terry that you want an eye patch for your birthday. Well have a happy birthday I hope to hear more from you in the next year. .GEORGE


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey, Traveler! Gracie, here. I'm also a retired racer, currently mated to a very large, handsome blue check (Walter), but he's getting on in years, so I keep my eye out for a handsome bird like yourself. Wishing you a very happy 20th birthday and many more!

Yo, Traveler! The name's Walter...Mr. Walter to you. I weigh 820 grams, so keep that in mind if you're thinking about making a move on my hen! If not, well then congratulations on making it to 20 years!

Happy birthday, Traveler! We are Bliss and Mieke, incredibly adorable Old German Owls. You homers are so impressive, with your blinding speed. That must be how you reached such an advanced age, you warped the time-space continuum!

Charlie and KD also send you lots of happy birthday wishes, Mr. Traveler! We're Old German Owls and are a lot younger than you are, so we're respectful of our elders. Bet you get first dibs on all the best seeds and the best roost in the sun. White feathers are in excellent taste and that stylish red collar really sets it off!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoa Walter! I ain't messin' with you, dude! You're a whopper! Gracie, Bliss, Mieke, Charlie, KD, .. hope I didn't miss anybody .. thank you for wishing an old guy a Happy Birthday!

Traveler


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Nice meeting ya!*

Hi there Traveler! My name is *PARIS*. Sometimes my adopted dad, Victor, calls me Paree le pijion. I think that is French, but I was born and raised in Northern Iowa as a farm bird. I have lived with Victor and his family since last Summer.

I used to be a racing pigeon . I have one of those bands around my leg like yours. Mine is purple.I wasn't as good as some of the other racers. My first dad would yell at me and sometimes send me to the loft without dinner if I did not fly well. I was not a happy pigeon. 

One day, I was out on a practice race and I got lost and I lost my flock. I flew around for days looking for my flock and home, but I just could not find it. 

A few years went by and I became, what I think you would call, a feral pigeon. I had no friends I had no real place to call my home.

I remember last November I started getting sick and weak. I was very hungry and thirsty. I ended up in a valley in a big field. I must have passed out, because the next thing I remember, I woke up in a big cage in a nice couples house. The man who rescued me was Mr. Steel. He found Pigeon Talk, and one of the nice people he talked to was your mom Terry. He made me all better.

One day, he called my dad and told him that he had found me. But he told Mr. Steel that he did not want me anymore and that he didn't care what he did with me. I felt so bad... So unloved... So scared. 

The next thing I remember was this very long car ride to a place called Nebraska. He gave me to this man named Victor. He adopted me. I was kinda scared of him and his family at first. How was I going to make them like me?
I was so confused.Was this place going to be worse? I thought about running away, but decided not to.

Traveler, I am glad, so glad I didn't. because I had more than one chance to fly away, and didn't. My last chance was about two months ago. There I was out in the open yard by my pigeon coop, I could have flown away. He asked me not to fly away because I was loved by his family and that it would make Barbie so sad. I am glad I jumped back into my cage. 

Oh, Barbie? Yeah, she is my girlfriend. She really likes me a lot and says that I am handsome and a real gentleman. I am older than she is, but she told me that she likes her men mature. She is really beautiful Traveler. I think we are falling in love with each other! 

I live in a nice pigeon coop. It has heat and music that I can listen to all day while I am playing with my other pigeon friends that live with us. 

Before it gets dark, I jump inside my night cage all by myself. My new dad tells me that he is so proud of me. 

I feel so safe and secure here. I hope I live here the rest of my life. 

It was nice meeting you Traveler. And by the way, your mom is pretty cool.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yo Traveler, this here is the spokespigeon of the infamous "One-Eye" gang in Cyro51's aviary... Hawkeye. They thought I looked bad, but you shoulda seen the hawk when I finished with him! 

I'm only a spring chicken (sorry, Pigeon!) compared to you, so me an' Chico and Black Jack and Wedgewood take our feather hats off to you and congratulate you!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TravelerWhatley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Traveler Whatley, and my Mom, Terry, is totally shameless.
> 
> Traveler


LOL!!!!!!!!!!

Gotta hand it to the talking pigeons here, they are really putting my other favourite birds (the crows), to shame

I'm gonna send my birthday greetings to Traveler on the 1st, not a day sooner or later but he's one special fellow


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy 20th Birthday Traveler! I hope you have an extra wonderful fun time.

I'm so happy to see I'm not the only geriatric pigeon in the group.

My name is Arnold (because I'm a huge robust muscular pigeon) and I came to my mom's coop via another couple who were into the racing scene. My former owner, who worked in the bakery, kept me inside a parrot cage for many years, until she met my former mom who everyone knew at the store to own racing pigeons. She finally decided I would be much better off with other pigeons in a coop. My former mom decided I would be much happier in a leisurely semi/retired pigeon facility, and that is where I am today. There were SO many changes in such a short time my head was spinning.

My new mom, who you know, thinks I'm possibly around ten years of age, or more as I have lots of wonderful wattle and eye cere going on. I am not sure myself, but I was kept in a cage indoors for an awful long time.

The first time my mom let me out to fly with the rest of the gang, I was really excited to fly and feel the wind under my wings and on my face, what an unbelievable feeling. I remember landing in a tree, what a strange feeling that was under my feet. The other birds, made fun of me because I acted so strange, they looked at me from below, and they all flew into the coop right away and had breakfast. My mom had a tear in her eye when she saw me enjoying my first flight in many many years, she gently coaxed me out of the tree and thru the bob door for breakfast. I can't believe how exilerated I felt, and was quite tired after this ordeal.

I have loved and lost a few wives, and have had a few kids, but I'm most excited to tell you I am not at all lonely and have a new wife for two weeks now. She is mom's oops baby, Charly. What a beautiful hen, I am so happy. Yes, I'm actually living the life some of you old-timers are just dreaming about. 

Thank you for allowing me this opportunity to tell you about my life here, and thank you Traveler for making this possible. I know you will have a wonderful day, and here is wishing you many..many...more! 

You go, old bird...from another oldster.

Arnold S. Gray


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello Traveler,

I have heard about you. My name is "Rena del Cielo" (Queen of the Sky or Heaven). I am only 10 years old. I was bought for my human by her friend. A feral pigeon use to spend the day with my human. One day shortly after Christmas the neighbor kids shot the feral as he sat on the telephone pole waiting for my human to get home from work. My human cried for days and days. Finally, her friend came looking for me, so my human would not be sad any more. When she saw me she said I would be perfect. I am a beautiful, small, Saddle Back. I wear a white crown on my head. I was perfect, and I made my human happy. Since then I have been joined by many other pigeons. One day not to long ago, my human told me about you, Traveler, and how you would be celebrating your 20th birthday soon. She was happy! She said that at only 10 years, I wasn't old at all, and that we had many more years to share. 

Happy Birthday Taveler! You are really somthing!

It was nice to meet Weavie, Gracie, Bliss, Mieke, Charlie, K.D., Paris, Hawkeye, and Arnold.

Happy New Year Everyone!

Rena Del Cielo


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*A Special Birthday Greeting*

Hey Traveler,
We wanted to stop by & wish you the best birthday ever.

Your AZ feathered friends,

Mikko, (The 'bass' Magnificent), Pij'ette (I'm the one in the avatar ), Sadie, Sam (Samantha), Malio, Rae Charles, Frank, Jessie, Little Dove & *of course* (although not feathered) Cindy & Chuck. 


And now for your 'special' little birthday ditty! 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, 
HAPPY 20TH BIRTHDAY DEAR TRAVELER* *. . .*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Traveler, my name is Katrina and my birthday is tomorrow also. I will be 8 years old. 

I just love mature men. I have no companion (I play the field a lot) and am looking for a good pigeon like yourself. I don't ask for much...just lots of safflour seed, a cozy nest, a roof over my head and my head scritched often. I am very beautiful o ), shameless, sweet, cheerful and fun to be with. It would be so cool sharing birthdays with you. I am attaching my picture in case you're interested.

On second thoughts, my mama would be so upset if I left her even for a fine young man like yourself so from me to you: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRAVELER.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, that has to be the best yet!. I loved it.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, that has to be the best yet!. I loved it.


 Thanks Maggie. 
Well, you know Mikko. He's always ready, willing & able to sing at any 'special' event. And Traveler's *20th birthday* is, in deed, a very special event.  

Cindy


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh My! I had no idea I would be getting so many lovely birthday wishes. And .. the pictures .. WOW! All you humans sure are owned by some mighty fine looking pigeons! Mom said I might even get some more birthday greetings tomorrow when it's actually my birthday .. that's pretty exciting.

Thank you to all of you who have already written to me. My loft mates are starting to get jealous because of all the attention I am getting .. too bad .. when they turn 20, it can be their turn  

Traveler


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Traveler, Happy 20th Birthday to you 
My name is Peawee and I'm the young bird on the block, I will only be two in 2007. A lady brought me to my mom because I was really hurt bad, and my mom told the lady that she would do her best to save me even though my chances didn't look good. She spent many nights awake crying and talking to me to help her fight because she didn't want me to cross over to the rainbow bridge. That's when I knew she really loved me. I was really sick because her and the lady that me to her thinks that a boy on a horse ranch kicked me around because this boy has shoot many of my relatives. I had a really bad head trama and infection in both eye's so I couldn't see. My mom did everything in her power to give me my sight back, but it didn't work. My mom noticed that something was wrong because I didn't look or follow her hand, so she called your mom up on the phone and told her that I was blind and your mom agreed with my mom. Our mom's don't have senior momments, it's that they have so much on the minds that they sometimes forget things. I want you to know that even though I can't see I know where the girls are because they start calling me, but my mom is a stick in the mud because she won't let me have any fun, she says I'm to young, but I don't think I'm because I'm a big boy now. Well I hope you have very nice birthday more to come, and I hope I get to have as many as you. 
Here is a picture of me.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Traveler,
I'm sure you already know, but you have a wonderful mama. I bet it's because of the good care and her love that you've had the opportunity to celebrate 20 years.
Love,
Daryl


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Traveler*

Hope you make it into The Book of World Records


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

little bird said:


> Hi Cindy
> Mikko's bithday salute to Travler...........definitely a 10!!!


Thanks Nona. He's quite the pij.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh MY, a BIRTHDAY CELEBRATING PIGEON!! HOW WONDERFUL! My mate/mom is a BIG BD CELEBRATOR TOO!

HI TRAVELER, my name is Mr. Squeaks and I hope I live as long as you! I am only 3 years old and a former racing homing pigeon! Unfortunately, I was hit by a car when I was only 30 days old and that ended my career. I can no longer fly but live with my mate/mom and 3 strange four-legged fur creatures that I have to keep in line. My mate/mom calls them cats.

I also live around the corner from Mikko and his fellow pijies (and dove). I have even SEEN Mikko, the Magnificent. Such a thrill to meet such a talent. He certainly sang a wonderful Happy Birthday to you! He is very sought after and I was thrilled to see he was able to perform for you!

That is a picture of me, next to my name, with my Flight Suit on. I am a member of the Super Power Pigeons and we do our best to fight pigeon injustice whenever possible! 

I see that many others are also flying in to help you celebrate! Reaching 20 years is quite an achievement and I wish you MANY MORE YEARS!

PARTY WELL ON YOUR SPECIAL DAY!

HAPPY HATCHDAY!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Traveler, my fellow blind pijie, (and everyone else!) I'm Mrs. Bird, but if you call me Mr. Bird by accident, I'll answer, since that was my name for at least half a year! I was born in the wild and when I was little, fell out of my nest and into a busy street. A nice man and his wife found me and took me home with them, where I became practically their child!  They let me sleep with them, and fed me good food to make me strong and healthy. I don't remember ever being able to see out of my right eye, but it doesn't slow me down a bit! Living inside, of course, is how I learned to type so well!

My first dad and mom decided about a year ago that I was lonely for other pigeons, and noticed how much I loved to watch the wild doves outside. They didn't know what to do, and then they found my new mom online, and found out that she has other tame pigeons that have a lovely big tent with furniture in it and everything, just like in my old home! My new mom met my parents at Petco with me, and she got into our car and we all talked while she held me. I liked her right away and let her preen me while I sat on her hand. She found out all about me and then we went to her car, and I got to ride on her shoulder the whole way home. 

At my new home I stayed in my new mom's bedroom with her and every day we went out to visit the flock of pigeons she had. Everyone scared me at first but I found many nice pigeons who were interested in being my friend, and before long, started hanging out with a nice girl named Charlene. We were just friends but mom thought I must be a boy! My old parents always called me Mr. Bird, so though I am small, everyone thought I was a boy. 

Pretty soon I moved out into the tent with Charlene and I loved it! I fit right in. Charlene met a nice boy and then I met Julian, and surprised my mom with eggs one day! My little daughter, Munchkin, is my pride and joy. My mom comes out and visits with us every day, and I sit on her shoulder or hand while she changes our water and food. Munchkin is not as tame as me, but she is interested in what Mom does all the time. Hopefully some day she will realized how nice it is to be held by a human!

This summer we also had a big guy come all the way from New York to live with us, and he is blind in his right eye also. He wears a little black eyepatch with a jolly roger on it, but you know how teenage boys are.  I just squint my eye a bit and am still as beautiful as ever.  We all wish you a very happy birthday and a happy and safe new year to everyone!! 

Love, Mrs. Bird


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Traveler!!!

This is Garye, a feral, and I live in the studious state of Massachusetts where a lot of the American Revolution happened. I'll admit that I'm not much of a reader myself of history (or anything for that matter, I prefer to snuggle up with a bag of sunflower seeds over a good book) but I do once in a while tour the historic sites in this state. Some of these historic buildings make good nesting sites and I find the old style of the buildings very much to my liking. Lots more nooks and crannies than those airtight new buildings they're coming up with now.

Alas, unfortunately, I do enjoy eating which is evidenced by my figure. For someone like you who has reached such a milestone - wow! - and you still look good! How do you manage to keep your figure? _Oh don't tell my you diet!!!_ I'll just _DIE _if that's the only way to keep your weight down. I mean, I like to think there's hope for me yet.

I suppose I could refuse the food of many of my admirers out here, but I know they'd be hurt, so what's a girl supposed to do? I mean, I guess I'll just have to grin and bear it, stretching my feathers more. There'll just be more of me to love.

Anyways, happy birthday from a feral from Massachusetts. We may not be "prime stock" but we can hold our own - us ferals. I hope you get lots of sunflower seeds!!!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello and Happy Birthday. 20 years WOW. I am only 23 days old and I am told I will be an old bird in a few hrs. Just because of my band year.  Take care and good luck on the Gunnis book record.


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

WOW! Even more Happy Birthday wishes! Thank you all (Mom says I need to be polite and thank everyone)!

To all you blind pijjies out there or ones missing an eye .. you will be just fine .. my head looked like raw hamburger when my Mom got me. I did heal up but can't see out of one of my eyes any longer. I know Mom has other pijjies that are completely blind, and I am sorry for them, but know that Mom takes especially good care of them and that they are happy birds.

Actually, we are a very happy bunch around here .. I have my own little "flock" which I rule with an iron foot .. except when the girls get pissed and put me in my place. There are several groups of us around here, and we are sort of "arranged" by how healthy we are .. meaning how bad of a handicap, and you know what? Mom has this figured out pretty good. I'm in with a bunch of healthy pigeons, but I still rule the roost .. even Darth Vader doesn't phase me .. 

Hey, little 23 day old! You are looking VERY good! I wish you a life at least as long as mine has been! You're a fine baby!

Garye, Mrs. Bird, Mr. Squeaks, Peawee .. WOW .. I'm overwhelmed and will have to get Mom in here to type pretty soon .. you know .. old and arthritic here ..

I'm really looking forward to my OFFICIAL big day tomorrow! Happy 20th to me!

Traveler


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Happy 20th Birthday, Sir. 
I am only 3 and 1/2 years old now but I hope with the care and love from my mom and auntie Treesa I will live as long as you.
I was only days old when my pigeon parents didn't want to feed me cause I was so tiny and sick, mom took me into the house and with the help from auntie Treesa and other friends from this group she nursed me back to help.
My mate, Angel was also raised by my mom and we both used to live with mom and dad in the living room, now we have to share the room with a whole bunch of weird birds. They are very noisy and they bother me, but mom keeps on saying that they need our help, so, what can I say, I guess we have to help them.

Well, have a wonderful birthday and see you around for a long time to come.

Tiny


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you, Tiny, Angel, Reti, Daryl, and Bev .. Whew! I think birthday keeping up is proving to be a challenge .. thanks to all of you and your birds who have wished me well. I hope Mom has caught up with all of you cuz I got behind.

Happiest of New Year's to each and every one of you!

Traveler


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Traveler, it's officially the 1st now over in sunny, warm California so...


HAPPY HATCHDAY to one amazing senior pidgie!  I hope you enjoy many more years with your mom and all the other critters you live with down at the Whatley sanctuary

I hope you get lots of treats from your mom today


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Traveler,

I wanted to wait till your official birthday on January 1st!

HAPPY 20TH BIRTHDAY TO YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And best wishes for MANY more!!!!!

Make sure to give your Mom extra kisses today for helping you to achieve such a milestone!!!

Linda


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow! 20 years old!! Happy Birthday to you Traveler!!

My name is Jax and I am a Scottish pigeon. I was very lucky that some kind person found me when I was a baby under a railway bridge on the west coast of Scotland. I was cared for at this hospital place for animals until I grew a bit bigger. It was ok, but I was kept in a small cage and I wasn't very happy until this nice vet nurse took me on a long trip on the bus to Dundee. Her sister (my new mum) let me come and live with her and these other small noisy birds...well I've tried to make friends, but I just don't understand them you know..maybe it's coz I go into their cages and steal their food..I don't know....free feast for all? I guess not!

Anyway, I'm probably just over 3 years old now and I'm really pretty and fun. I'm good at laying eggs and am sitting on 2 at the moment in my comfy nest in the kitchen. It's got a nice fleecy warm santa hat that I got at Christmas..only trouble is...my mum  she just doesn't take her turn at sitting on these eggs like I do all day and all night long for the duration. I mean she thinks she is doing me a favour by bringing me a few sticks and things to furnish the nest, but it really sucks that I have to sit here all alone while she sits at her PC speaking to other pigeon people.

I think you look really handsome Traveler..I just wish you were here to keep me company on the nest during these cold nights. Never mind, you can be my pal along with all these other nice pigeons that the pigeon people look after.

Sending you my picture for your bedroom wall, and wishing you a very happy healthy New Year and many more birthdays!

Jax xxx


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

Whoo Hoo! More birthday wishes! I think I'm gonna do this every year! Thank you everyone!

Hey Little Bird .. Mom about had a heart attack when Omar's Exotic Birds sent their truck to deliver all them safflowers .. hee hee hee! I guess I DID get a lot of treats today, so not to worry about that PigeonPal2002.

Lin Hansen .. ohhhh .. I'm sorry but Mom don't get to smooch on me. I'm a tough guy retired racing pigeon and couldn't allow my reputation to be injured by something like that .. noooooo .. nope .. no way!

Ummm, Jax .. you're a pretty sexy looking pigeon especially in that big RED nest box and whatever that red and white fluffy stuff is. Did your Mom get that for you at the Victoria's Secret store for birds? Wowser! I'll treasure your picture but will probably keep it for myself. The Philistine's I live with wouldn't appreciate such a lovely thing.

Mom did force me into getting my picture taken today and has told me to peck in these keys http://www.rims.net/2007Jan01

I'm the incredibly handsome guy at the beginning .. those other ones are some of the Philistine's that I already mentioned .. camera hogs  

That's it for now,

Traveler


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TRAVELER!

(you ole' codger, you!)

Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

TravelerWhatley said:


> Mom did force me into getting my picture taken today and has told me to peck in these keys http://www.rims.net/2007Jan01
> 
> I'm the incredibly handsome guy at the beginning ..
> 
> Traveler


Traveler, you're not kidding! You are so handsome, especially considering your *ahem* "maturity."

Maybe you can do us all a favor by sharing your secret for staying so youthful looking! I know that _I'd_ sure love to know! LOL

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Many happy returns, Traveler! You wear your age well and with dignity. Congratulations!

Sorry my message is being sent so late in the day, but I had many chores to complete first. I am chief concierge, maid, cook, and waitstaff for the pigeons who live here - Walter & Grace, Bliss & Mieke, Charlie & KD. (There's also a young feral here for the winter who didn't want to give her name. She may be under cover.) In honor of your birthday, extra hemp was served all around!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MY MY MY, Traveler! You ARE A MOST HANDSOME PIJ!!

YOU DA BIRD!

I BET YOU HAVE HENFRIENDS EVERYWHERE!!

(when your picture gets around, you'll have even more, you romeo, you! Couldn't happen to a nicer bird!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, the pictures are so very good. Traveler looks so dignified and handsome. I particularly loved the look of "Darth Vader" - you really named him right! And, little Aspen and Chessie are so beautiful. I think Chessie's coloring is just exceptional.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Traveler,

You are the most noble and handsome looking 20 year old pigeon, I have ever seen...actually you are the only one, except the pics I have seen of CherAmi.  

Thank you for sharing your picture as well as those of the camera hogs.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello Traveller!

Sorry for the belated wishes - I'm good at that  Anyway, I hope you had a terrific 20th Birthday! 

Michelle & Arnie


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone for looking at my pictures. Mom says not to let all those comments about being a handsome, dignified, and much younger looking pigeon go to my head. I won't do that, but I'm sure gonna let those young camera hogs know what you all said about me. If Mom wants to tell them what you said about them, well, she can, but my beak is zipped!

Traveler


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

My Traveler, You look very handsome and good for your age. Your friends look so pretty.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Traveler,

My name is Jesse. I live on the opposite coast from you, on Long Island. It's my Mommy's fault that I missed your birthday, she's been under-the-weather.

I hope you enjoyed the bestest 20th birthday ever!!!

My Mommy wishes you a belated "Happy BIrthday."
I've heard her saying that she really admires your Mommy & thinks you (& everyone there) are blessed to have her.
Take good care Traveler & have a wonderful year!

Love,
Jesse


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Mary Ann, Phyll, and Jesse!

Traveler


----------

